# Barcelona Open 2009



## Daniel (Nov 22, 2008)

The website Barcelona Open 2009 is open. 
http://rubik.cat/open2009/english/Default.aspx

If you want to participate please mail to [email protected] with the following information:

Name and surname 
Date of Birth 
ID of the World Cube Association (if you have one) 
Country 
Email Address 
Events to paticipate


----------



## Txarli (Apr 25, 2009)

*Jimmy Coll: New World Record: Fewest Moves = 22*

In Barcelona Open 2009 just few minutes ago.

Incredible! 

Here is the solution:

U L U R2 U2 
B D' R2 D' B R' B2 U' B U
D B2 D2 B' D2 B' D'

edited: Watch full thread from the author at http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11618


----------

